# Another YouBoob video showing unsafe practices...big time.



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

JEEZ.. these guys are so slow it is painful to watch.. :no:

Notice working without a tool pouch makes them disorganized..


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Why would you even film that? Am I meant to be like "wow dude living on the edge!"? Extreme service work! :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> JEEZ.. these guys are so slow it is painful to watch.. :no:
> 
> Notice working without a tool pouch makes them disorganized..


This is better...:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

Complete tards


----------



## DiegoXJ (Jul 29, 2010)

That was one of the biggest waste of times i have ever watched? They didn't even fix the problem! That video has no point!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

DiegoXJ said:


> That was one of the biggest waste of times i have ever watched? They didn't even fix the problem! That video has no point!


 Just think those guys got paid what a rip off. ...


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Between "boob" and "unsafe" and "video" in the thread title, I almost went way off-topic here.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*If everybody had the notion *
_*Across the U.S.A. *_
_*Then everybody'd be Hackin' *_
_*don't give a forkin-A*_
_*You'd see 'em wearin' no bagdes *_
_*Inventing scandals, too *_
_*A bubble headed blonde redoo *_
_*Hackin' U.S.A. *_
*







*
*You'd catch 'em hackin at HD *
_*Lowes counter line *_
_*Supervalu and Kmart, *_
_*Australia's Bunnings too *_
_*All over Manhattan, *_
_*And down Costco way *_
*







*
*Everybody's gone hackin' *
_*Hackin' U.S.A. *_


----------



## shannonm1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Rofl!!!!

Good one!


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

mxslick said:


> Get a load of these yahoos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Just wow...what a joke!


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

it was like watching a train wreck!


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

anybody that knows a lil bout lectrik would cut entrance( by poco or self if allowed) and replace the meterbase...


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

these clowns are from florida and are not electricians if you are the homeowner please call a liscened electrician to get this fixed correctly , they reused the burnt wire , tried to put a burnt meter back in, set the HO up for liability issuses if they got hurt this is bad all around


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Im all for those instructional videos. Natural selection strikes again.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> anybody that knows a lil bout lectrik would cut entrance( by poco or self if allowed) and replace the meterbase...


no sir... not a meterbase... its a reciever! :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If Darwin was correct, how come there's still stupid people?


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

what happens when the poco shows up and sees the new jaws installed?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> Notice working without a tool pouch makes them disorganized..


Here we go again. 

Being idiots makes them disorganized, not the lack of a tool pouch.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I found the pacing slow, the cinematography shameful and the script moronic.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Peter D said:


> ...Being idiots makes them disorganized...


 :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Here we go again.
> 
> Being idiots makes them disorganized, not the lack of a tool pouch.


:no::no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> :no::no::no::no::no::no:


Who are you to judge?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

and what was the fuse puller for anyway


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Ahhhh so Cletis is making videos now... I was wondering where he went.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I found the pacing slow, the cinematography shameful and the script moronic.


Now, that is funny as hell.:laughing:


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

ampman said:


> and what was the fuse puller for anyway


I don't know. I was wondering the same thing. Why did they have to buy one. shouldn't they all ready have one


----------



## Nosparxsse (Aug 12, 2007)

oh geezz.........:no::no::no::laughing:


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

They used the fuse puller to strip the wire..dur. along with their insulated razer


----------



## rockerknight (Feb 2, 2012)

of course had to be florida boys... why me? i hear and see people doing stupid stuff like this all the time


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

rockerknight said:


> of course had to be florida boys... why me? i hear and see people doing stupid stuff like this all the time


no i just saw fp&l on the tag when they put it back on


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

A little bit of information is a dangerous thing, these guys are going to get caught (fried) one day


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I would have had that done in half the time by myself live.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I would have had that done in half the time by myself live.



Sure you would have. Liar.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Sure you would have. Liar.


What world do you live in ? That is one of the easiest repairs. Three guys? Ladder, impact gun w/ 1/2" and 9/16" sockets, flathead screwdriver. disconnect tap at wh, open wh , pull 6" down to can. replace block,terminate. reinstall wh cap. tie tap back in . done. All the safety procedures and jazz is like emmisions controls on an engine. I run on regular.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> What world do you live in ? That is one of the easiest repairs. Three guys? Ladder, impact gun w/ 1/2" and 9/16" sockets, flathead screwdriver. disconnect tap at wh, open wh , pull 6" down to can. replace block,terminate. reinstall wh cap. tie tap back in . done. All the safety procedures and jazz is like emmisions controls on an engine. I run on regular.


How is disconnecting the taps doing it live?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Peter D said:


> How is disconnecting the taps doing it live?


I personally wouldn't want to work live with wiring that melted. It's easier to impact the tap connector off while removing the WH cap to pull a little slack back. But if it makes you happy, I don't wear gloves tying in.


----------



## Inphase (May 5, 2012)

Wow. Way to strip that wire, a nice combination of penciling with what I'm sure was some good deep ring scaring. That connection ought to last a looong time.:thumbsup:

I like the doofus in the Harley shirt with one glove on. Especially when he's putting the weather head back together, nonchalantly moving the hot feeders around with the gloved hand and holding the mast/weatherhead with his bare hand....hmmm. And then they spot the bare spot on one of the hots, right where he was grabbing. Lucky, and he doesn't even realize it. 

Worst tape job ever.

It just keeps getting better! "See this melted part here......so this meter's pretty much skeerewed."

And what's with the free floating breaker as he's closing the panel up?

Sorry for the recap, I just can't get over it. Wow.


----------



## WyeDelta (Jul 28, 2012)

i can see it in their body language, theyve seen one go wrong before. wow hokie pokie, i wonder if the accident waiting to happen on the roof chose to do the disconnect or drew a short straw 
and the lack of tools, not wiremen


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Why not just cut the taps. It's not like the utility will not notice the new jaw, and the scorched meter.?! That's funny. And for that matter replace both legs. And neutral block. Chances are pretty good if 1 failed the other will fail.
Also cut off the wire that's scorched. That's another problem waiting to happen. 
Idiots


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

ampman said:


> no i just saw fp&l on the tag when they put it back on


After watching this clusterf**k again I am very tempted to forward the link to this video to FP&L so they can prosecute those clowns..or at least save that homeowner from a fire.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

mxslick said:


> After watching this clusterf**k again I am very tempted to forward the link to this video to FP&L so they can prosecute those clowns..or at least save that homeowner from a fire.


they might also report to the local building dept.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

I wasted time watching that too.
Started srolling down for the comments while it was playing. 
Surprised only a few of us would cut and replace. :whistling2:
What is the point of saving that meterbase and conductors? 

Couple liability issues, ya think?


----------



## knowledge29 (Nov 6, 2010)

It pisses me off when I see idiots like this, Especially when I tell customers at times I have to shut the power off due to no hot work policy and they tell me" My neighbor said he didn't have to call the power company"...I feel like just slapping the stupid ness out of them at times. If they only knew what could happen to them.


----------

